

Technology groups hit back at spy chief claims - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/3237be7e-644b-11e4-bac8-00144feabdc0.html

======
GhostCursor
Link to article is broken.

Looks like a paywall error.

